# bulking with tren?



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard from a number of people that it can be hard to gain much weight on tren? I'm not particularly worried about the number just quality of gains, and I'm assuming it's more a matter of diet than anything. 

So in your experience was tren good for overall mass building, or better left to cut/recomping? I'm sure some will say deca is better for bulking but I'd rather keep this as dry as possible, not a fan of looking bloated and not wanting to take my shirt off lol

edit: cycle I'm thinking of 
wk. 1-12: 2ml sust 350 per week (divided EOD)
wk. 1-8 50-75mg tren ace EOD
cruise, no pct


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I've heard from a number of people that it can be hard to gain much weight on tren? I'm not particularly worried about the number just quality of gains, and I'm assuming it's more a matter of diet than anything.
> 
> So in your experience was tren good for overall mass building, or better left to cut/recomping? I'm sure some will say deca is better for bulking but I'd rather keep this as dry as possible, not a fan of looking bloated and not wanting to take my shirt off lol
> 
> ...




This is all my Personal opinion while others may differ, 

I don't like sust for the fact it is made up of so many esters, I think with the many different esters it is hard to gain adequate stable blood levels. With that said, Tren alone can produce some sides that many dislike, and I think stacking tren alongside sust, may produce a cycle that could be full of potential problems

I Prefer stand alone esters like Test Prop, Test E, Test Ace, for example if you want to bulk with tren Id run the following.

1-10 Test Prop 50mg/ed
1-10 Tren Ace 75-100mg/ed
1-5 Dbol 40mg/ed
1-10 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod or ed
1-10 Caber .5mg 2 x Weekly

Or

1-10 Test Prop 75mg/ed
1-10 Tren Ace 50mg/ed
1-5 Dbol 40mg/ed
1-10 Aromasin 12.5/ed or eod
1-10 Caber .5mg 2 X Weekly

Add in some Ghrp-6 @ 150-170mcg 3x daily to combat the lack of hunger brought on by tren, and your set for a clean bulk


----------



## Dannie (Aug 17, 2011)

I've only used tren for cutting, however every description of Tren I've read said that it's good choice for bulking. 

Gains will definitely be leaner than those from Deca. 
I looked square and chubby while on deca - never again.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 17, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> ...
> 
> Add in some Ghrp-6 @ 150-170mcg 3x daily to combat hunger, and your set for a clean bulk



 
Think you've meant GHRP-2, GHRP-6  promotes hunger but maybe that's just me.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Think you've meant GHRP-2, GHRP-6  promotes hunger but maybe that's just me.




No dannie, I meant GHRP-6 Tren usually will diminish hunger, while bulking you want to consume calories, GHRP-6 Will increase hunger.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> This is all my Personal opinion while others may differ,
> 
> I don't like sust for the fact it is made up of so many esters, I think with the many different esters it is hard to gain adequate stable blood levels. With that said, Tren alone can produce some sides that many dislike, and I think stacking tren alongside sust, may produce a cycle that could be full of potential problems
> 
> ...


 
Yes forgot to mention I already have caber on hand so I will of course be using that. I was leaning towards the sust because I can get 350mg/ml sust for just $4 more per 10ml than 250mg/ml enanthate. I'd rather avoid the pain of straight prop and since I will be pinning frequently I thought it'd be better than using enan/cyp. 

I liked dbol but @ just 25mg I was very lethargic towards the end of the run. Plus I would rather keep this as dry as possible. What about Var or Tbol at 80-100mg? I might consider adding the Ghrp though as appetite is sometimes a problem for me anyway. I do have some EQ around but not sure if I should add anything else the first time with tren, especially since tren can be rough on your blood pressure and EQ jacks up rbc count?

Question, does hgh affect hunger the same way as GHRP? And would I get decent benefits from 2-3 iu. a day for 10 weeks? Never really even considered it but with the price of my current source it seems doable. Test+tren+gh should be an epic clean bulk no?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yes forgot to mention I already have caber on hand so I will of course be using that. I was leaning towards the sust because I can get 350mg/ml sust for just $4 more per 10ml than 250mg/ml enanthate. I'd rather avoid the pain of straight prop and since I will be pinning frequently I thought it'd be better than using enan/cyp.
> 
> I liked dbol but @ just 25mg I was very lethargic towards the end of the run. Plus I would rather keep this as dry as possible. What about Var or Tbol at 80-100mg? I might consider adding the Ghrp though as appetite is sometimes a problem for me anyway. I do have some EQ around but not sure if I should add anything else the first time with tren, especially since tren can be rough on your blood pressure and EQ jacks up rbc count?
> 
> ...



 If you want High MG/ML test E I think RNM carries 300mg/ml Test E, or  since your planning on pining eod anyway, could just use prop? If Z had  some High MG test I would be telling you to go through me no doubt..  lol.... But the EP Dom line is great.... 

 Sometime to little of a dose can make you lethargic, and to much the  same, you have to find the sweet spot. You can keep gains on dbol dry-er  with some diet precautions and an excellent ai, But depending on your  budget you could go with Var or Tbol, I enjoy running 50mg Var with a  Class I oral like Dbol, Tbol, Anadrol along side. 

For Example, Weeks 1-6 50mg Var 50mg Tbol will be very nice. 

I would leave the EQ out unless your planning on going 14+ weeks any less I think is a waste. 

 HGH actually does the opposite, HGH once administered will release Free Fatty Acids (FFA's) into the blood stream, once these fatty acids are mobilized you can more easily burn fat, but once you ingest fats, and an influx of carbs the FFA release is hindered and the FFA's re deposit. While these FFA's are flowing, it will give you a sort of Full feeling, becasue your body will now be using those Fatty acids as a source of energy.

Now Technically the use of GHRP-6 and Mod-Grf(1-29) will do the exact same thing as synthetic GH, as it will create that FFA release allowing you to burn more fat, But becasue GHRP-6 creates intense hunger pains, most users gorge after injecting limiting the release.

If you want HGH affects without the price tag, Use GHRP-2 and Mod-Grf(1-29) @ 100mcg each, Morning, Post Workout, Pre Bed.

Your not going to get mega hungry, but it will keep you lean, and help prevent excess fat if any build up. Plus during the GH's pulses your body will be creating between doses, the High amounts of GH in the blood will help with recovery, sleep, skin, and everything else Synthetic GH offers.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

Good info bro, I appreciate it. Will results with that peptide combo really be comparable to say a beginner's dose of gh though? I don't mind dropping the cash if it's worth the difference. 

I've always considered trying out Z but I've got an offer too good to pass up lol. I will most definitely try you guys in the future just for the convenience of domestic though


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Good info bro, I appreciate it. Will results with that peptide combo really be comparable to say a beginner's dose of gh though? I don't mind dropping the cash if it's worth the difference.
> 
> I've always considered trying out Z but I've got an offer too good to pass up lol. I will most definitely try you guys in the future just for the convenience of domestic though




In my Honest Opinoin the effect of GHRP-2 Combined with Mod-Grf(1-29) will produce result very very similar to HGH

But we can get even more advanced, you can stack 1-3 iu of GH with the above to create extremely high pulses Post Workout, and Pre Bed and benefit even more.

And as for your 10 week HGH question, you wont experience the muslce growth, but you will enjoy the improved recovery, and fat loss for the 10 weeks.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

That might be worth it to me, even if it doesn't affect growth all that much if it helps me stay lean while bulking hard as hell it'll be a success. I may just go that route then, it'll definitely save me some cash


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually, RNM has test e at a whopping 400mg per ml.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Actually, RNM has test e at a whopping 400mg per ml.


 

sounds gnarly, pretty set on my current source though, price doesn't get any better short of homebrew

I would like to try their tne/dbol blend when it's available again though


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I've heard from a number of people that it can be hard to gain much weight on tren? I'm not particularly worried about the number just quality of gains, and I'm assuming it's more a matter of diet than anything.
> 
> So in your experience was tren good for overall mass building, or better left to cut/recomping? I'm sure some will say deca is better for bulking but I'd rather keep this as dry as possible, not a fan of looking bloated and not wanting to take my shirt off lol
> 
> ...


 
Tren can be used for a lean bulk or a recomp. It is all diet dependant...

The last time I used Tren, I gained only 8lbs in 8 weeks, but also lost 2-3% BF. I looked ridiculous when my cycle was over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> Tren can be used for a lean bulk or a recomp. It is all diet dependant...
> 
> .



^^^^this


----------



## BigBird (Aug 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^^this


 
And agreed once again.  Tren is amazing yet I have a love/hate relationship with it.  The non-stop sweating to the Nth degree is very hard to deal with sometimes and actually interferes with the enjoyment of my day outside of the gym, particularly at work where people look at me as if I'm going through menpause with hot flashes, sweats, etc.  Waking up middle of every night with arms pulsating, veins popping out etc.  However, the hardening effect, improvement of vascularity and strength gains are just too amazing for me to stop running Tren.  I love Tren.  I hate Tren.  But the love supersedes the hate.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> Tren can be used for a lean bulk or a recomp. It is all diet dependant...
> 
> The last time I used Tren, I gained only 8lbs in 8 weeks, but also lost 2-3% BF. I looked ridiculous when my cycle was over.


 

Sounds tasty lol

From what I'm hearing losing fat is almost inevitable on Tren, so I'm just gonna be a human garbage disposal for 10 weeks and see how much weight I can put on. I'd be pretty damn happy with eight pounds and -3% bf though.

Question: I know starting with Ace is always reccomended, but I'm toying with the idea of starting at just 200mg tren enanthate for the first few weeks and see how things go... At that dosage I think I can handle whatever sides come up, and if it gets bad I'll step it down. If this isn't a terrible idea I'll grab enough for 3-400mg x 10 weeks and keep bumping up until it's almost too much. I'll deal with almost anything if the results are worth it. Again, just an idea, if it's an awful one let me know and I'll just have to get used to pinning EOD. I need to break in some new sites for that though lol


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Sounds tasty lol
> 
> From what I'm hearing losing fat is almost inevitable on Tren, so I'm just gonna be a human garbage disposal for 10 weeks and see how much weight I can put on. I'd be pretty damn happy with eight pounds and -3% bf though.
> 
> Question: I know starting with Ace is always reccomended, but I'm toying with the idea of starting at just 200mg tren enanthate for the first few weeks and see how things go... At that dosage I think I can handle whatever sides come up, and if it gets bad I'll step it down. If this isn't a terrible idea I'll grab enough for 3-400mg x 10 weeks and keep bumping up until it's almost too much. I'll deal with almost anything if the results are worth it. Again, just an idea, if it's an awful one let me know and I'll just have to get used to pinning EOD. I need to break in some new sites for that though lol


 

Run Ace, it is a lot more fun....trust me.  Also, I wouldn't run it for more than 8 weeks.  It is pretty hard on your organs and lipid profile.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> Run Ace, it is a lot more fun


 

I was hoping you wouldn't say that, Ace it is then!

What's a good dose to start with, 50mg EOD? Not gonna lie I will probably end up bumping it as high as I feel comfortable during the cycle. 50 EOD should be a good starting point though? Also is it really worth injecting ED?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2011)

Ace 50mg ed. It is more fun, a little more full-on by the same token.

My 1st run was with tren enanth. I see no prob with 250-300mg/wk.

Run your test in the upper range, say 600mg min.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Ace 50mg ed. It is more fun, a little more full-on by the same token.
> 
> My 1st run was with tren enanth. I see no prob with 250-300mg/wk.
> 
> Run your test in the upper range, say 600mg min.


 

What about a lower test/higher tren cycle? I've heard a couple mention they get less sides this way and their libido is still fine. I'd like to keep water retention to the bare minimum and an AI just doesn't seem to do that for me, so I'm hesitant to go real high with the test. If possible I'd like to up the dosage of tren to compensate and keep test to around 300mg per week?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Tren ace is the best fucking thing I've ever been graced with.


Although it has cut my food cravings from the EQ.  But it's still fucking worth it.


----------



## naturalplayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Like others have said...    I LOVED tren with Test prop while bulking.  I was adding mass and strength like a madman.  I did several cycles of this before getting injured, so be careful with the heavy weights that the tren will help you move.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Then tren doesn't help you move the weights. It tells you to move the weights...then again...and again. The shit is retarded crazy. I'm on my frist run at 50mg ED only 7 days in and I'm already setting new PR's.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Then tren doesn't help you move the weights. It tells you to move the weights...then again...and again.


 
LOL that's how I felt on dbol, can't imagine what it's like on tren

So take it easy on the strength increase is what I'm gathering, I can see it being realll tempting trying to move too much weight


----------



## naturalplayer (Aug 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> LOL that's how I felt on dbol, can't imagine what it's like on tren
> 
> So take it easy on the strength increase is what I'm gathering, I can see it being realll tempting trying to move too much weight


 

I broke my leg from heavy squatting when I went from 475 to 635 for sets of 6 in 8 weeks.  On another cycle with tren I tore my pec warming up on bench with what used to be my 8rep max.  Be sure to not be a d-bag like I was and take it easy with the weight.


----------



## 280tommorow (Aug 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Ace 50mg ed. It is more fun, a little more full-on by the same token.
> 
> My 1st run was with tren enanth. I see no prob with 250-300mg/wk.
> 
> Run your test in the upper range, say 600mg min.


 

I would have to agree with the Capt here...I ran something similar to this although the the Tren A was at 75mg ED and the Test was Test Cyp at 750Mg week and looked great...........I was using some GH and a few other things but the Tren was a very nice addition......if the you don't mind a few night sweats lol


----------



## Deity (Aug 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Tren ace is the best fucking thing I've ever been graced with.
> 
> 
> Although it has cut my food cravings from the EQ.  But it's still fucking worth it.


 Which brand tren are you using?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> What about a lower test/higher tren cycle? I've heard a couple mention they get less sides this way and their libido is still fine. I'd like to keep water retention to the bare minimum and an AI just doesn't seem to do that for me, so I'm hesitant to go real high with the test. If possible I'd like to up the dosage of tren to compensate and keep test to around 300mg per week?



Don't be such a goddam fag. You're bulking for fucks sake, expect some water and a little BF. High-dose test is the best for bulking. You feel like a king. Add in tren and you feel like a God


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't say that, Ace it is then!
> 
> What's a good dose to start with, 50mg EOD? Not gonna lie I will probably end up bumping it as high as I feel comfortable during the cycle. 50 EOD should be a good starting point though? Also is it really worth injecting ED?




As the Captain said 50mg ED is best for most stable blood levels, but if you really hate the idea of ED injects, you can do 100mg eod.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

I was kinda worried about the ED injects. I pin EOD anyway but I started to notice some of the tren sides and found that they are milder if you shoot ED. So I started shooting them with a slin pin per capt'n's thead, and it's like heaven.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 20, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I broke my leg from heavy squatting when I went from 475 to 635 for sets of 6 in 8 weeks. On another cycle with tren I tore my pec warming up on bench with what used to be my 8rep max. Be sure to not be a d-bag like I was and take it easy with the weight.


 WTF!!!! 635!!! Holy mother of God!!! Youre a strong mf


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Don't be such a goddam fag. You're bulking for fucks sake, expect some water and a little BF. High-dose test is the best for bulking. You feel like a king. Add in tren and you feel like a God


 

Ok so don't be a fag, and also pin everyday. Gonna pick up some slin pins and some new clothes and do this right 

700mg sust-100mg ED 
350 tren ace-50mg ED


Using the sust because the price difference per/mg between the sust and prop is pretty huge from my source. 

should probably grab another fan and some new sheets while I'm at it


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

If you're doing ed pinning you can always use 3ml syringes and 27+ pins. It seems wasteful to use 2 slin pins everyday.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 20, 2011)

pieguy said:


> If you're doing ed pinning you can always use 3ml syringes and 27+ pins. It seems wasteful to use 2 slin pins everyday.


 

the sust is 350mg/ml so it's around .3ml per day

the ace is 100mg/ml so it's .5ml ED

so I'm just gonna get 1ml slin pins


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> the sust is 350mg/ml so it's around .3ml per day
> 
> the ace is 100mg/ml so it's .5ml ED
> 
> so I'm just gonna get 1ml slin pins



Hrmm sweet. Being that easy i'd preload a week in advance


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 20, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Hrmm sweet. Being that easy i'd preload a week in advance


 

hm good idea, I will do that actually

what's the PIP like with ace? Not that it really matters but I'm gonna be using a bunch of new sites


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

Dude the tren has a slight bite to it but nothing bad at all. I'm the biggest pussy when it comes to pins and if I'm cool then you'll be fine. 

Wasteful to use 2 slin pins a day? Fuck I trashed about 10 today reconstituting all kinds of shit.


----------

